# Counter Tops



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Anyone on here a licensed contractor that does kitchen counter tops. I think the wife wants to do granite. If your in that business I would like to get them done if I can afford them. If your in that business or know of someone who takes pride in their work shoot me a PM with number. Thanks.


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

I would also be interested


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Granite > all, your wife will love it. We remodeled our kitchen shortly after the economy blew up and housing crashed. HomeDepot was starving for customers and they made us some insane deals with upgrades. Free upgrade to cherry over maple, free upgrade to granite over courian, threw in a few more free cabinites with free installation for both them and the counter top. We ended up spending under half what we originally budgeted and with the upgrades.

Might want to at least give them a shot at a bid, they do use local contractors for installs.


-DallanC


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Be careful with the contractor. We LOVE our granite we put in two years ago. But, they went cheap on the sink install, and did not use the proper brackets, and it is already sagging. We got a great deal on it, but we got what we paid for on the install.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

If you speak Spanish, I got a good contact:

http://ccdreamworks.com

Owner is Carlos, 801-502-9132

Go pick out your slab at Arizona Tile, then call Carlos.


----------

